# Hid headlights



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

I want to do projectors the right way. I would prefer hid but I'm ok with halogen. I don't want to retro because I'm not that skilled... Can someone link some good hids? Or send me a price to expect. I already have the halogen ones picked out, just need to weigh out the good vs bad with hid. Is the extra price worth the light increase?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

cwetherford said:


> I want to do projectors the right way. I would prefer hid but I'm ok with halogen. I don't want to retro because I'm not that skilled... Can someone link some good hids? Or send me a price to expect. I already have the halogen ones picked out, just need to weigh out the good vs bad with hid. Is the extra price worth the light increase?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I bought mine from Hidextra.com for less than 70.00. They are the hi/lo kit but you can get the bi xenon ones for 35.00 more which would be ur highs and lows would be hid. They are a good place to buy from. I have 6k 55w Hids in mine now and I might exchange them for the bi xenon ones. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

What all does that include? That's not the fixture correct?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

cwetherford said:


> What all does that include? That's not the fixture correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Either kit includes 2 bulbs 2 ballasts and the bulbs have the wire harness attached to them. I'd recommend getting a pair of capacitors from them too. They are plug and play as well. They only cost 10.00 for a set. I have a hid relay harness that does the same thing I'll just give you. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The only real way to do them is to buy projectors or do a retro. As you already eluded to, putting hids in a stock housing is garbage and illegal as ****, not to mention you piss people off. Either way, you're looking at &400-$600 for projectors or if you do a retrofit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

So you are putting these into your factory housing? Like the normal reflectors not a projector style housing.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

CruzeTech said:


> The only real way to do them is to buy projectors or do a retro. As you already eluded to, putting hids in a stock housing is garbage and illegal as ****, not to mention you piss people off. Either way, you're looking at &400-$600 for projectors or if you do a retrofit.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


That's what I'm seeing. I don't mind spending the money, I just want good quality. I have seen good results with a certain halogen projector. What are some good aftermarket hid projectors. I don't see any besides ebay.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Google "theretrofitsource". I've heard nothing but good things about them and their products.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

If money isn't an issue, I would do retros...you can find people who will build them for you, just have to pay for everything...and it could be $500 to $1000 all said and done.

The projectors that you can buy aren't going to be quality...and personally, I don't like most of the styles out there.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Retrofit and do it the right way.


/fin


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Why is retrofit better than buying a whole fixture?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I mean you can do either...just don't be that guy installing HIDs in OEM housing and blinding other drivers because of the glare, what I'm trying to say is if you are going with HIDs then do I the right way lol.


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

No, I wouldn't do that! I am just looking to buy a whole fixture. Just keep it simple and hopefully the best/cheapest way.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay thank you lol...as long as you do it the right way then you are fine!


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll just say this...the quality and output of the light is no better than the WORST part of the setup...you can have shitty projectors with great HID bulbs/ballasts, but the output may not seem great due to projectors being bad or the cutoff might suck. Or...maybe you have great retrofits, but you're using shitty HID ballasts and bulbs...

You get the idea. 

Are you looking for a new look? Are you looking for better light output? Are you looking for the best possible combination? 

I don't want to get into too much detail....you can google search for all the info. Take the time to learn about it and you'll understand.

I honestly recommend sticking with halogen lights when using the cheap projector housings that you can buy. If you want HID's I would only go retrofit.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

These cost me $135 from TRS. No a retro will not cost you 4-600 unless you are paying someone to do it, or you buy a complete retro kit from TRS. I am piecing mine together and will keep under 200 in parts. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

I am looking for a new look mostly. I do not want to sacrifice too much light quality. I like the look of halo/ led strips but I have seem them look cheap and ugly too. These are the halogen projectors I was looking at.















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I think the owner of the second pic you posted even said light quality was an issue. If you don't go retro factory is your best quality option. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> These cost me $135 from TRS. No a retro will not cost you 4-600 unless you are paying someone to do it, or you buy a complete retro kit from TRS. I am piecing mine together and will keep under 200 in parts.


Depends exactly how you do it. For you, no, for me, if I were to attempt it, I'd probably **** something up. Also, I wouldn't use the headlights I have...I would buy a second set to use. But chances are, I would just have someone build them, so for myself...and for a number of people...it would be $600+ easily. I'm also including the HID kit into that price. It depends on the quality and whether you do it yourself or not.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*I wanted to get the U halo projector headlights lenses like what my buddy got for his cruze but I have other things I can spend $300+ dollars so I just kept my factory lenses. I have NEVER gotten flashed by any oncoming traffic due to my HID's, so it must not be that bad of a glare to anyone else around here. The thing is I don't have the bi xenon kit so its not as bright as that kit. I have the hi/lo kit. I could see if someone flashes me in town or on the highway if I had my brights on with the bi xenon kit but I don't. To be honest, my Sylvania silverstar ultras are a lot brighter than my hid's. I can stand in front of my cruze at night and it doesn't bother me at the stance im positioned at which is standing in the center of the car 100 ft away straight up. If I got down eye level, its a different story. Even my other factory style fulbs from Sylvania of those silver star ultras glared a little. If you think HID's blind you, try racing a sprint car on dirt going 130+mph and having the dirt/mud cover your helmet visor and you trying to race and see at the same time. We have tear offs, but it does get difficult to see. *


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *I wanted to get the U halo projector headlights lenses like what my buddy got for his cruze but I have other things I can spend $300+ dollars so I just kept my factory lenses. I have NEVER gotten flashed by any oncoming traffic due to my HID's, so it must not be that bad of a glare to anyone else around here. The thing is I don't have the bi xenon kit so its not as bright as that kit. I have the hi/lo kit. I could see if someone flashes me in town or on the highway if I had my brights on with the bi xenon kit but I don't. To be honest, my Sylvania silverstar ultras are a lot brighter than my hid's. I can stand in front of my cruze at night and it doesn't bother me at the stance im positioned at which is standing in the center of the car 100 ft away straight up. If I got down eye level, its a different story. Even my other factory style fulbs from Sylvania of those silver star ultras glared a little. If you think HID's blind you, try racing a sprint car on dirt going 130+mph and having the dirt/mud cover your helmet visor and you trying to race and see at the same time. We have tear offs, but it does get difficult to see. *



Same here I haven't had anyone flash me I've even had someone drive my cruze so I can check there is some glare I've noticed but not as bad as some say. I think the main issue is the adjusting of the headlight. And the fact some people have used hid kits with cheap aftermarket headlamps which were made for RHD cars and not LHD.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> Same here I haven't had anyone flash me I've even had someone drive my cruze so I can check there is some glare I've noticed but not as bad as some say. I think the main issue is the adjusting of the headlight. And the fact some people have used hid kits with cheap aftermarket headlamps which were made for RHD cars and not LHD.


 *I could see where the controversy would start if the vehicle was a truck that was lifted or not lifted, but this is a car for crying out loud. Cars don't sit high as trucks and suv's do....so whats the big deal lol. *


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I just put $80 pair of HID's in my factory cruze headlight and later that night adjusted the headlight to ensure I was not blinding people. I haven't been flashed yet or had any friends complain but they are blinding just like any other lights when you travel over a hill. (I do own the bibeam pair)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not this again...

Bottom line: they are illegal, they are unsafe, they reduce your visibility, and they blind oncoming traffic. I frankly don't care how much you think they don't do so, the fact has already been proven and researched ad nauseam by the NHTSA and has been debated and discussed on this forum extensively. 

Quit trying to defend something simply because you installed it and already blew the money or you *think* that it isn't an issue. Every HID capsule drastically alters the calibration of the factory housing due to a different light source location and shape. 

"Nobody flashes me so they must be fine" is about as silly of a defense for this argument as you can make. That's like saying I have been smoking for 10 years and I still don't have cancer. The facts are out there. There is no debate or discussion. 

If you want better visibility while remaining legal and safe, upgrade to Philips Xtreme Vision bulbs and upgrade the wiring harness. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

"If you want better visibility while remaining legal and safe, upgrade to Philips Xtreme Vision bulbs and upgrade the wiring harness."

Or retrofit!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> "If you want better visibility while remaining legal and safe, upgrade to Philips Xtreme Vision bulbs and upgrade the wiring harness."
> 
> Or retrofit!


I assumed that those who are supporting the case for a $50 HID kit will not be spending the money or time to retrofit and do not have the skills necessary to do so. It isn't a modification for the novice. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Well said, totally agree.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

And to add to the level of ignorance.(I'm saying the previous poster above does not understand the facts. Not insulting them)

Bi-xenon refers to a projector with a flap that moves out of the way allowing more light to pass through which is the high beam. 

A "hi/lo" cheap hid bulb/kit I'd an hid bulb that has a second bulb on it with a filament that lights up when you activate high switch. 

And to echo Extreme 's sentiments, you are quite ignorant for thinking that not being flashed equals ok and legal. 

It's illegal and you are wrong. Please STAHP

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> Depends exactly how you do it. For you, no, for me, if I were to attempt it, I'd probably **** something up. Also, I wouldn't use the headlights I have...I would buy a second set to use. But chances are, I would just have someone build them, so for myself...and for a number of people...it would be $600+ easily. I'm also including the HID kit into that price. It depends on the quality and whether you do it yourself or not.


I'm doing my wife's right now. Bought a cheap second set of headlights for 80 bucks that I will resell for retrofitters who need more time to do a job like this. That way the vehicle is not down for any period of time due to missing lights. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Not this again...
> 
> Bottom line: they are illegal, they are unsafe, they reduce your visibility, and they blind oncoming traffic. I frankly don't care how much you think they don't do so, the fact has already been proven and researched ad nauseam by the NHTSA and has been debated and discussed on this forum extensively.
> 
> ...


I guess I need to retro-fit lol


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm with XtremeRevolution on this: I ordered the Phillips bulbs and the upgraded wiring harness. I'll be installing it in the next week or so so look for my post for the before and afters. I'll be taking video and I hope it shows better than the pics. It's the easiest way to get clean high powered and LEGAL headlight upgrades. Bulbs cost me $35 and the harness another $30.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm with XtremeRevolution on this: I ordered the Phillips bulbs and the upgraded wiring harness. I'll be installing it in the next week or so so look for my post for the before and afters. I'll be taking video and I hope it shows better than the pics. It's the easiest way to get clean high powered and LEGAL headlight upgrades. Bulbs cost me $35 and the harness another $30.


Awesome. Look forward to your before and after shots. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

There is a kid around me with the retrofit done, his lights are so annoyingly bright it sux. The police kindly told him to remove them and he did.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

I had a HID kit I put in my 2004 GTO (already had the projector lenses) and the upgrade was tremendous. Nice, sharp light beam cutoff, great visibility, etc. It was a quality Phillips kit that used "precision measured" HID bulbs. I vowed "Never Again" would I have whale oil headlamps. 

When I sold the Goat I took the HIDs out and tried to put them in my Silverado (regular reflector lenses) and the glare was ridiculous. No matter how low I tried aiming them the light pattern was just all over the place. Not wanting to fork out the $$ for projectors for my truck, I just left the halogen bulbs in there. It wasn't worth it.

Just my $0.02. Either upgrade the harness with halogen bulbs, or retrofit projectors for HIDs.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I'd love to say something to all of you HID using, non projector/retro users, but I'm sure I'd get another friendly reminder from Schiphi...

Some car forums I've belonged to have been wonderful...one generic comment here about the lack of common sense or knowledge due to age or some other thing and they go off on you. Doesn't even have to be a direct comment...what an awesome forum...glad I'm not fully involved. Just passing through until my car is finished....at least there are a few how-to's along the way.

End off topic rant.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> There is a kid around me with the retrofit done, his lights are so annoyingly bright it sux. The police kindly told him to remove them and he did.


I have to call BS on this. I think you're misusing the word "retrofit". You probably mean a PnP. A proper retrofit would not get stopped by the police.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm with XtremeRevolution on this: I ordered the Phillips bulbs and the upgraded wiring harness. I'll be installing it in the next week or so so look for my post for the before and afters. I'll be taking video and I hope it shows better than the pics. It's the easiest way to get clean high powered and LEGAL headlight upgrades. Bulbs cost me $35 and the harness another $30.


Curious to see how this goes. That sounds about like what I want to do. Where did you buy everything.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

alkiax said:


> Curious to see how this goes. That sounds about like what I want to do. Where did you buy everything.


EBAY - I'll link you when I get home. I can't access Ebay's website at work. You can find the parts on Amazon for nearly the exact same price however you can't pay with paypal so I chose Ebay. On another note, I will be purchasing my capacitor from Radio Shack. That was the only piece I didn't pick up online. 

I'm waiting for the harness to get in as well. I'm going to use blue Tech Flex to cover the yellow and heat shrink to keep it in place. I'll post pics once I have the harness prepped so you can see it before install. I'll also take install photos to help "aid" in all your decision making


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I run 6000k hids in factory housings (not yet in the cruze) and I don't care because I'm a badass and I do what I want


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You are right it's your car and you can do whatever you want to it, but the reason why most if the times we are against illegal modifications on here is so that way you can't come back at us because you got a ticket for doing something we suggested against. Again that's the reason why we recommend against it. Just saying.


----------

